# Qld Reptile Expo



## mrs_davo (Apr 18, 2009)

Just got back to the motel after a day showing our babies at the QLD reptile Expo in
Gladstone.

What a great day...... Lots of people through the door - therefore lots of talking about reptiles and showing them off....:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Will post some photos once we get back home on monday....

Our Female diamond once again took out best diamond of the Expo.....

Hopefully everyone else had a great time too....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 18, 2009)

I surely did 

And congratulations!


----------



## GAJBlake (Apr 18, 2009)

*Great Day at Gladstone Rep Expo 09*

Yes Davo, Great Day at Gladstone Rep Expo 09, We had a ball looking and hand some really to Pythons and got some great pics, and we enjoy some great talks that were given though out the day, I have attached a few pics , one of Dad holding Derek's Woma , one of a super High Yellow Albino Darwin , and one of Mrs Davo(Paula) and a nice Ivory Jungle, one of Davo(Ian) holding BHP nice , Great little Gecko, ... Mum , Dad (Big Mick) , Paul my little brother and myself had a great day off and had Pizza on the way home so in all a great day At Gladstone Reptile expo 09 , I would like to thank all the people how worked so hard on getting it together and making it a great day for all. 

P.S Dad got me a subscribe to Scales & Tails Mag, so I had a top day. thank you.

P.S.S hope pics are ok.

Gary.


----------



## justka (Apr 18, 2009)

*Reptile Expo in Gladstone*

Unfortunately I didnt get much time to spend at this years show. I had another show to attend. But popped in at the last minute as everyone was packing up. Some very nice pythons on show again. Thank you to all of the exhibitors that came to Gladstone to show off your babies. Thanks to all the locals too for supporting this expo. Hope it all happens again next year.


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 18, 2009)

****!!! I should have been there!
Thanks to my sister running off with the car to Brisbane I couldn't make the trip up to G town! Next year I guess. That's what I said last year though.... :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 18, 2009)

really cool day got to see some cool snakes that I haven't had the chancce to see in the flesh before and catch up with a couple of APS members and other reptile owners.... Can't wait til next year....


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2009)

What a great day, put a few faces to names- Ad- you mate are a Jonno, TrueBlu-you're a Jonno, Iceman- total Jonno, Dee- fair bit of a Jonno, Gozz-Again, a Jonno. Seriously  good buch of blokes(and LADY) Had a ball getting close and personal with Jack Daniels(right now my head isn't feeling too great).
A big thanks to the croc boys and girls and to Luke Allen from Venom Supplies for the great/interesting talks you put together for the public and herpers alike. Mate, you too are a Jonno.

Cheers,

Kris


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice to see everyone's a good a bloke as I am, Kris


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

Oi Kris, you forgot to thank Webby the Wranga!....Oh hang on, no you didn't....


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Expo 09*

a couple of photos from the expo

hope all had a good day

Deka


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 19, 2009)

*expo 09*

More photo's


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 19, 2009)

Just a few shots, it was a blast guys, thanks to the everyone who worked so hard to put it together, we are already making plans for next year!!! THANKS


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 19, 2009)

anyone else got photos, I didn't get to take very many so I would love to see any pics that you might have.


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 19, 2009)

a couple more.....


----------



## gozz (Apr 19, 2009)

A good time had by all, they have a great t bar there 
thanks for the great hospitality from all the Gladstone rep scene
Top peeps cheers


----------



## XKiller (Apr 19, 2009)

damit i missed it looked good mabey next year


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

Good to see the tee....tee....bar didn't scare you like it did some others Gozz :lol:

Was great to meet you all,

Cheers


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 19, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Good to see the tee....tee....bar didn't scare you like it did some others Gozz :lol:


 
:lol::lol::lol: Sorry i missed it but i heard some stories  Great weekend, good job on organising the expo guys and gals, it was good to meet a few of you and put faces to names. See you again next year


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

*thanks*

this years expo was another big success and i'd just like to thank everyone who supported it.
a special thanks to Luke Allen from venom supplies for flying up (under the circumstances)giving an excellant talk about what venom supplies is all about.
also like to thanks Joy and Co from Scales and Tails for coming up and supporting the event,Gabrielle from AFTCRA for bringing her turtles up and talking about their issues.The queensland reptile expo also helped out her cause and donated $500 to AFTCRA.also thanks to Kris for his ven demonstrations.
a massive thanks to all the exhibitors who came to the event.without them there is no event so if you all keep coming along the expo keeps going.
thanks also to the people who came to the event to check it out. i know alot of people travelled big distances to come along,and a big thanks to the volenteers for a big effort.
cheers everyone.feel free to post photos up.
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

some more


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

and more


----------



## Kyro (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like it was a great day for all, unfortunately I couldn't get there this year as one of my calves was sick. Congrats to everyone that took out a trophy & congrats to all the organisers for pulling it off again
Glad to hear Gabrielle made it & good on you all for supporting such a worthy cause


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

and more


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

some of mine


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

more of mine


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes a good weekend indeed.
Shouldnt of gone out on the friday night thou, still recovering.

Great to met some good people and gabby about reptiles, ( amoungst many other things ), till the wee hours.
Thanks for the Gladstone hospitality etc, and kris you have to find a new best friend other than jack. lol.
A good show and a good weekend.
cheers,

Rob.


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

DAMMIT! I went along and didn't ask who anyones name was on APS. So everyone is like hmm yes true blue mmm slimebo and stupid me didn't ask who was were and who owned what!!
So I have about 260 photos that I'm slowly sifting through.. I will post them and then if people would like to point out what is theirs they should....  I know I got a nice pic of Slimebo's albino darwin... but I don't know who Slimebo is... :shock: TOOL!

All in all though a great day. Worth the 7 hour road trip with my grandma crying over every dead possum she saw on the road. and every butterfly i ran into. lol. note to self : don't bring grandma next year!!


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 19, 2009)

*Home at last*

Not long got home from the Expo and have put all our babies back in their enclosures -
I am sure that they are as glad as we are to be home - even though it was an exceptional weekend.
A big thanks to everyone in gladstone for their hopitality and helpful information.

PS> our male diamond 'NEIL' started to shed as soon as we put him back in his enclosure - he is now looking exceptional - a great shame that everyone did not get to see him at his full potential on Saturday.

Photos still to come soon..........:lol::lol::lol: ( very tired after a big weekend )

Paula and Ian


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 19, 2009)

Amy5189 - ian_davo is the owner of the Female Diamond that won best diamond/intergrade of the Expo and we also had the pair of Ridgetail monitors ( ackies )

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2009)

This is the hall we were in, lots of floor space and not as cramped as last year.

True Blue, next year I'll show you what happens when Jim and I get together.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 19, 2009)

At the nudie bar.??????


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

ian_davo said:


> Amy5189 - ian_davo is the owner of the Female Diamond that won best diamond/intergrade of the Expo and we also had the pair of Ridgetail monitors ( ackies )
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
haha ok, well now i know one person!! That diamond was indeed very nice. I should of had my grandma distracting you while I tried to grab it!!


----------



## wizz (Apr 19, 2009)

TrueBlue said:


> At the nudie bar.??????


ill be there next year :lol::lol: o and the expo lol


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 19, 2009)

yes it was certainly and 'expo'. lol.


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

oh, anyone know the guy that had the 2 big olives and BHP that were out being handled? he was on the far wall on the right hand side. I took some cute pics of his jungles and I said I'd email them to him. Now the only thing I'm needing is a name and an email address... He said he wasn't a member of APS (and he calls himself a herper!!! lol kidding).
So anyone who knows him, it would be greatly appreciated if you could help me out!!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

Shameless hussies hey Rob? :lol:

Hey Amy, that was Garth. Not sure about an email address, but I'll get on to Deka for you and see if there is one. If Garth doen't have one we'll sort something out.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

little Ryan (geckoman) recieved some "special attention" at the t bar after the expo with the blondie .giddy up little fella


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Shameless hussies hey Rob? :lol:
> 
> Hey Amy, that was Garth. Not sure about an email address, but I'll get on to Deka for you and see if there is one. If Garth doen't have one we'll sort something out.


 Ah excellent! Thanks Kersten.

PS Love your signature....!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> DAMMIT! I went along and didn't ask who anyones name was on APS. So everyone is like hmm yes true blue mmm slimebo and stupid me didn't ask who was were and who owned what!!
> So I have about 260 photos that I'm slowly sifting through.. I will post them and then if people would like to point out what is theirs they should....  I know I got a nice pic of Slimebo's albino darwin... but I don't know who Slimebo is... :shock: TOOL!
> 
> All in all though a great day. Worth the 7 hour road trip with my grandma crying over every dead possum she saw on the road. and every butterfly i ran into. lol. note to self : don't bring grandma next year!!



fair go,we didn't even meet and your calling me a TOOL.if you saw this ugly bugger wandering around ,it was me.i even had a name tag.these photos are curtisy of Mike who just sent them to me


----------



## gozz (Apr 19, 2009)

I got my monies worth lol
Little Ryan i hoped you behaved yourself
like i did on the Friday night
I spent every cent i had


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 19, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> DAMMIT! I went along and didn't ask who anyones name was on APS. So everyone is like hmm yes true blue mmm slimebo and stupid me didn't ask who was were and who owned what!!
> So I have about 260 photos that I'm slowly sifting through.. I will post them and then if people would like to point out what is theirs they should....  I know I got a nice pic of Slimebo's albino darwin... but I don't know who Slimebo is... :shock: TOOL!
> 
> All in all though a great day. Worth the 7 hour road trip with my grandma crying over every dead possum she saw on the road. and every butterfly i ran into. lol. note to self : don't bring grandma next year!!


 
So were you the girl who had dinner at the queens hotel who wore pink to the expo? If you were we were sitting next to you at the steakhouse having dinner


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

haha no slimebo, i was calling myself a tool! For not seeking you out and telling you how adorable all your little snakeys were!!

Mudimans..... I got nothing. HOW DID YOU FIND ME?!?!?!?!?!?!? Oh maybe the grandma was a dead giveaway. I think she was the oldest person there. Did you have a stall or were you just wandering about?! WHAT WERE YOU WEARING!!! WHY AM I SO CONFUSED!?!?!?

lol


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 19, 2009)

I was the guy wearing the black hat and pinstripe pants....


----------



## gozz (Apr 19, 2009)

Next year we should organize a bus to come up from Brizzy
Well worth the trip
And Guys who are single There was so many ladies in Gladstone put some effort in
and dont talk about snakes then theres a big chance if ya know what i mean like 5 girls to 1 bloke
wowo lol


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

*awards*

heres who won what on the day
Best jungle-Garth Jansen
Best coastal-Nick Maxfield
Best BHP-Jayne Marshall
Best Bredli- Simon Pimm (rigged)
Best Spotted-Keyarna Jasch
Best Diamond or Intergrade-Ian Davidson(second year running)
Best Northwestern- Simon Pimm (second year running,must be rigged)
Best Gecko- Ryan Scott
Best Beardie-Michaelene Bunting
Best Bluetongue-Richard Vincent
Best Olive- Garth Jansen
Peoples choice- Garth Jansen
Exhibitors choice- Albino Darwin-Simon Pimm(positively rigged)


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

How's that wiplash Gozz? I've never seen a man with such brilliant peripheral vision....or was it like sonar....heat pits or something? You seemed to smell them coming :lol:

Hmmm Mudimans and Amy, did you guys come and meet Kris and I? I didnt' see anyone with APS tags on except stallholders.


----------



## gozz (Apr 19, 2009)

Kersten said:


> How's that wiplash Gozz? I've never seen a man with such brilliant peripheral vision....or was it like sonar....heat pits or something? You seemed to smell them coming :lol:
> 
> Hmmm Mudimans and Amy, did you guys come and meet Kris and I? I didnt' see anyone with APS tags on except stallholders.


Some times its hard to admit that your an aps member lol
by the way I have an ice pack on my neck right now


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kersten said:


> How's that wiplash Gozz? I've never seen a man with such brilliant peripheral vision....or was it like sonar....heat pits or something? You seemed to smell them coming :lol:
> 
> Hmmm Mudimans and Amy, did you guys come and meet Kris and I? I didnt' see anyone with APS tags on except stallholders.


 
I didn't have an APS tag on. I didn't want to admit that I actually know you people!! LOL! KIDDING!

Uh, I may have met you... What were you wearing, where were you...?


----------



## potato matter (Apr 19, 2009)

looks like it was a great day


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol Amy....I was wearing the same thing everyone else was....an expo shirt and pants. I was up with the elapid pit and the blue cages.



gozz said:


> Some times its hard to admit that your an aps member lol
> by the way I have an ice pack on my neck right now


:lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 19, 2009)

Amy, definitely the Grandma was the giveaway, she looked so lovely though  We were the husband and wife next to you. (sort of behind you a little i think)
Kersten, we didn't meet you at the expo-we spent the day thinking Cara was you until we asked her  But we sort of met you Saturday night-at the Steakhouse. We left early and didn't realise that was you til today!!
And no, didn't wear name tags-we only noticed them at the end-thought you were all well prepared and did them at home!


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kersten, I did not come and visit you. I'm such a snob sorry! I should have. I did come take some pics of the snakes in the blue cages but ran away from you...
Mudimans next year I'm not bringing my grandma! Thats for sure. She is quite nice I suppose. She was brave enough to hold the HUGE coastal and Garth's BHP. And then also the little saltie croc. Oh and the baby beardie who was owned by the guy who had the two tanami womas... WHO WAS HE?! anyway, now she wants a beardie. But my mum (her daughter) won't let us. HOW RUDE!
But she is fine with some of my snakes too. She just freaks out and goes "ITS GOING TO FALL OFF! ITS GOING TO FALL!" and I'm like "No nanna, it won't fall, calm down." And she was saying that the big BHP was going to fall off her too. That guy who was holding it probably thought she was a weirdo.

lol


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> Kersten, I did not come and visit you. I'm such a snob sorry! I should have. I did come take some pics of the snakes in the blue cages but ran away from you...


Lol Amy....I have that effect on people :shock: :lol:

Glad you had fun, you'll have to work on your mum a bit more


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> Kersten, I did not come and visit you. I'm such a snob sorry! I should have. I did come take some pics of the snakes in the blue cages but ran away from you...
> Mudimans next year I'm not bringing my grandma! Thats for sure. She is quite nice I suppose. She was brave enough to hold the HUGE coastal and Garth's BHP. And then also the little saltie croc. Oh and the baby beardie who was owned by the guy who had the two tanami womas... WHO WAS HE?! anyway, now she wants a beardie. But my mum (her daughter) won't let us. HOW RUDE!
> But she is fine with some of my snakes too. She just freaks out and goes "ITS GOING TO FALL OFF! ITS GOING TO FALL!" and I'm like "No nanna, it won't fall, calm down." And she was saying that the big BHP was going to fall off her too. That guy who was holding it probably thought she was a weirdo.
> 
> lol


deka


----------



## gozz (Apr 19, 2009)

slimebo said:


> deka


 Deka likes scottish people lol


----------



## ad (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey,
A great weekend, 
A good, well organized expo with quality animals, 
As for meeting up with you mad CQ herpers, - insane! :lol: 
Hope you guys have a major hangover 

Thanks Vixenbabe for some lovely animals, 
Good to catch up with you Mudimans again, glad we found that fuel cap :lol:

Having a few recovery bourbons atm - should sleep well tonight


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

gozz said:


> Deka likes scottish people lol


And apparently Scots like beer showers :lol:


----------



## ad (Apr 19, 2009)

gozz said:


> Deka likes scottish people lol



and improptu nudie bars, lol


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

ad said:


> and improptu nudie bars, lol


You've gotta mix it up a bit you know :lol:


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

slimebo said:


> deka


 
that is most definitely him. Is he a member here on APS? My grandma and I are very determined on getting a beardie now thanks to him. And I'd be interested in talking to him now....  Don't worry about my mum, I'll wear her down. "Amy one snake only!" *8 snakes later*


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 19, 2009)

I was drinking with Billy Connolly!


----------



## Jason (Apr 19, 2009)

looked like a good show, i hope in the next couple of years i get up there for one. 

im very shocked that people were allowed to take animals out and let people handle them. especially animals like albinos, just for quarentine sake people would have absolutely NO chance of touching my animals.... each to there own i guess. 

some great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2009)

Jason said:


> looked like a good show, i hope in the next couple of years i get up there for one.
> 
> im very shocked that people were allowed to take animals out and let people handle them. especially animals like albinos, just for quarentine sake people would have absolutely NO chance of touching my animals.... each to there own i guess.
> 
> some great pics thanks for sharing.



i never let anyone handle my albino and the only one of mine that was handled was my olive . that was only for about 10 minutes and the couple of people who handled it were wiped down with alcohol wipes.quarentine is always a bit of an issue at these events , and the exhibitors were told to use wipes when handling,some did ,some didn't,it gets back to them to look after their animals.


----------



## gozz (Apr 19, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> I was drinking with Billy Connolly!


 When


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 19, 2009)

*Quarrantine*

Everyone who wanted to touch/handle our snakes had to put some F10 or the special disentectant on their hands before they could do so.


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 19, 2009)

Some more pics


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 19, 2009)

A few more....


----------



## ad (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of my boy, Syd. He had such a great day, got the t-shirt, and a stop off at Snakes Downunder at Childers on the way home, 
Cheers
Adam,


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2009)

ad said:


> Hey,
> A great weekend,
> A good, well organized expo with quality animals,
> As for meeting up with you mad CQ herpers, - insane! :lol:
> ...




Ad, 
Kersten, Luke and I ended up getting home at 3-30 (sorry about the noise Rob and Trent) and woke up at 7 without a headache.....Kersten who didn't drink ended up crook this morning.

Ivon, the Queens called and they have your step ladder there.

Kris.


----------



## Kris (Apr 19, 2009)

Geez, those Asian house Geckoes are getting huge these days Ad. Good to see its mouth taped shut.


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ad, Reptiles Downunder good? I've been wanting to go for a while, as we have friends in Childers to stay with. But I don't want to take time off work if its not worth it. 
We drove past it on our way home today, and then stopped and got the GREATEST ICECREAM IN THE WORLD! lol.


----------



## ad (Apr 19, 2009)

lol Kris, 
Its always the way isnt it, Kersten will have to have a few Jacks next time, :lol:

and those AHG's up there are as serious as the rough knobbies


----------



## ad (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah Amy it is worth a look,
It gets ya thinking about outdoor enclosures thats for sure, they have great examples, with some nice animals.
A really awesome Scrubby, best Ive seen,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## gozz (Apr 19, 2009)

ad said:


> lol Kris,
> Its always the way isnt it, Kersten will have to have a few Jacks next time, :lol:
> 
> and those AHG's up there are as serious as the rough knobbies


 Theres smooth ones too with golden tails lol


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm thinking so Ad, but it'll be vodka instead. It was my mistake, I forgot that when you mix alcohol with sugary drinks it keeps you from getting sick in the morning :lol:

Please no more talk of rough knobbies you Jonno....I already feel sick enough  :? :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 19, 2009)

Dammit Gozz.....shut up you ...... you get the idea :lol:


----------



## geckoman1985 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks to every one that liked my geckos i may have babys of these geckos come next year expo 

southern spotted velvet geckos
northern velvet geckos 
marnild velvets geckos
northern spiny tailed geckos

and depending on size in october might have 

thick tailed geckos
smooth knob tailed geckos

the pair of baby southern spotted velvets will be up for sale around augist


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like it was a great event! I'm sad to have missed it. Great to see a few small skinks were on display! 

Hopefully I'll make it up for one in the future, it looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## Ishah (Apr 20, 2009)

That was my first Reptile Expo ever, and it was Awesome! Very impressed... Got to meet a few APSer's, pretty cool bunch they were! Very funny people indeed! Thanks for all your hospitality guys! 
Got a small taste of what it would be like to be an exhibitor and the effort involved... Dont think thats something I'd ever be ready for! So good on them for all their hard work! 
Thanks to Webby Wranger for making the trip, had many a laughs on your behalf :lol: Just bummed that I couldnt make it to the dinner with everyone on Sat night due to illnesses, and general exhaustion from such a massive day and a whole day of driving the day before... Was really looking forward to that too! Sounded like it was a ripper! Look forward to next year's one! Hopefully we arent sick next time...
Kermit, I nominate you to cook for us all at the next one, and I expect you to get out the front of the venue and sing and dance also! LOL!!
Haha Kris, I only came across a few Jonnos...I did expect there to be more tho!
Hope you are feeling better Kersten, I'm still ill...:|

All in all it was well worth the 6-7hr drive there! Definately recommend it to anyone that didnt go! I was especially pleased with the small water skinks on display, I was not expecting them at all! Very cool.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 20, 2009)

So when Ryan had his special attention on saturday night, did he use the prickly or smooth knob. lol.
It would of been a classic night, too bad i was still in recovery mode from friday night.
Look forward to next year, and spending more time with you unruly bunch of herpers.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 20, 2009)

TrueBlue said:


> So when Ryan had his special attention on saturday night, did he use the prickly or smooth knob. lol.
> It would of been a classic night, too bad i was still in recovery mode from friday night.
> Look forward to next year, and spending more time with you unruly bunch of herpers.


I think I'm glad I missed that particular part of it....mind you I'm not sure the rest of us fared much better :lol: I don't think I'll ever be able to look at or talk about Tara Moss, Lacies, rats, Komodo Dragons and a certain part of the female anatomy ever again without breaking down :shock: Thanks for that informative discussion Webby :lol:

Ishah, I still feel awful. Was great meeting you too, I think we may have to dub you Ish the Emo with that hair though :lol: I'm in total agreement about Kermit cooking, and the dancing and singing is a must. I'd like to see if he can combine the three


----------



## Kris (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't wait Rob. Ishah, there were quite a few. Vens seem to bring them out of the woodwork. And that hair of yours umm.....stood out.....a lot.
Iceman, if you ever come down this way, let us know.....and Kersten says bring the Foxysnake. 

Kris.


----------



## Ishah (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, that'd be right, say nothing about the hair while I'm there, but everything about it once I'm gone, geez you two... Nothing wrong with a bit of colour...


----------



## gozz (Apr 20, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Oh, that'd be right, say nothing about the hair while I'm there, but everything about it once I'm gone, geez you two... Nothing wrong with a bit of colour...


 I know how it feels i have hippy hair (longish), You country folk should go to a rave then you will see real space cadets lol :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 20, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Oh, that'd be right, say nothing about the hair while I'm there, but everything about it once I'm gone, geez you two... Nothing wrong with a bit of colour...


I'm allowed to pick on it.....mine's normal looking now - you can't tell it used to be bright purple, red or blue all over (or a combination of the above) depending on which way the wind blew - hypocrisy is beautiful! :lol:

Gozz, never mind....your hair is very pretty too


----------



## Ishah (Apr 20, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I'm allowed to pick on it.....mine's normal looking now - you can't tell it used to be bright purple, red or blue all over (or a combination of the above) depending on which way the wind blew - hypocrisy is beautiful! :lol:


 

Hah! I thought you & Kris would be use to it, suprisingly I saw quite a few colourful hair-do's in Gladdy... Atleast I wasn't hard to find/lose... Haha I think I will go back to normal hair when I'm 27.... Maybe sooner... Depends on how sick of bleaching and colouring I get between now and then...:lol:

Gozz, your hair was definately out there! I'm surprised little Mr Fang didnt go with you?


----------



## squishi (Apr 20, 2009)

well to all i was the only person with roughies and a personaly owned turtle set up in the corner opposite side of garth and the roller door. and i have a tiny bit of yellow in my hair i actually hid mine with pink flowers. and it was very nice to meet everyone especially those that i have been talking to from brisbane gabe, mudimans and others. as for the after party i actually crashed at 7 that night. my partner doesn't know whether he wants to set up next year or not he didn't like doing all the work and we didn't see any point in buying a heap of plastic boxes that were only going to get used once a year so as for next years expo we may not have a display. ( it doesn't help that we are in the middle of home renos atm and it is a massive mess everywhere at home as it is )


----------



## gozz (Apr 20, 2009)

Gozz, your hair was definately out there! I'm surprised little Mr Fang didnt go with you?[/QUOTE]
Mr fang is turnning 16 this year and taller and bigger than me, I try to set a good example at home for him, So i went away so i could play up ,anyway he would of acted like my mother hes more mature than i ,so i knew he would be alright at home by himself
lol


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 20, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Kermit, I nominate you to cook for us all at the next one, and I expect you to get out the front of the venue and sing and dance also! LOL!!
> 
> 
> > Who is this "Kermit" person....:lol:
> > Never know but there just might be a bit of special catering done for next year


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 20, 2009)

Kris said:


> Ivon, the Queens called and they have your step ladder there.


 
ah so that's where I left it....


----------



## Kris (Apr 20, 2009)

squishi said:


> well to all i was the only person with roughies and a personaly owned turtle set up in the corner opposite side of garth and the roller door. and i have a tiny bit of yellow in my hair i actually hid mine with pink flowers. and it was very nice to meet everyone especially those that i have been talking to from brisbane gabe, mudimans and others. as for the after party i actually crashed at 7 that night. my partner doesn't know whether he wants to set up next year or not he didn't like doing all the work and we didn't see any point in buying a heap of plastic boxes that were only going to get used once a year so as for next years expo we may not have a display. ( it doesn't help that we are in the middle of home renos atm and it is a massive mess everywhere at home as it is )




Hey Squishi,

The turtles at the AFTCRA table are owned by Gabrielle who was at the table and her husband (who was not present). Interesting post nevertheless.

Kris.


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 20, 2009)

squishi said:


> well to all i was the only person with roughies and a personaly owned turtle set up in the corner opposite side of garth and the roller door. and i have a tiny bit of yellow in my hair i actually hid mine with pink flowers. and it was very nice to meet everyone especially those that i have been talking to from brisbane gabe, mudimans and others. as for the after party i actually crashed at 7 that night. my partner doesn't know whether he wants to set up next year or not he didn't like doing all the work and we didn't see any point in buying a heap of plastic boxes that were only going to get used once a year so as for next years expo we may not have a display. ( it doesn't help that we are in the middle of home renos atm and it is a massive mess everywhere at home as it is )


 
 I hope you do end up comming next year it would be great to see the progress on the roughies. I think a great time was had by all and yes I understand a stall is a lot of work especially for the guys that are organising the events and holding their own exhibits as well but I feel it was well worth it, we had a blast.


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2009)

Highlights for me, The Water skinks and the huge Mary River turtle.
Few nice snakes also, like the spotted black in the pit.

Matt.


----------



## Kris (Apr 20, 2009)

It was a shame that Garth's Roughies weren't there. Stunning animals Best I've seen in the flesh. 
Australis, that Spotted Black is my favourite ven that I keep. He's probably the most placid ven I keep the other Spotted I kept was a total handful. And much nicer in appearance than the jet blacks and red/blacks in my opinion.
Kris.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 20, 2009)

squishi said:


> didn't like doing all the work and we didn't see any point in buying a heap of plastic boxes that were only going to get used once a year so as for next years expo we may not have a display.


 
I personally thought it was a great day and the setup and work didnt bother me at all, will definately be there again next year, with a hopefully much bigger and better display.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 20, 2009)

Well said Vix.


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 20, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I personally thought it was a great day and the setup and work didnt bother me at all, will definately be there again next year, with a hopefully much bigger and better display.


 I agree, a lot of work went into the setups but it was so worth it, we are already planing for next year and we will have new display enclosures by then, we got some really great Ideas from looking at other peoples enclosures at this years expo.


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Worth the effort*

I think is it truly worth the effort that we all went through to display our animals - we like a couple of others had to travel 4-6 hours before we could even start to set our displays up - unlike those who live locally.
If we want to promote the "hobby" then a little bit of effort once a year ( or a lot of efftort on the part of those doing the organising ) it is well worth it.
If you use plastic tubs like we did, then depending on what you have to display, you can reuse them again next year.

If it is on again next year - we will definately be there
Wouldnt miss it for quids......


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 20, 2009)

Even though i didnt take any of my own reptiles, i was there helping mum and dad (ian_davo) it was a great day once again, and its great catching up with everyone and meeting new reptile lovers and seeing what everyone eles haves. The public love the expo and i hope it continues to be a hit!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 20, 2009)

There were some stunning animals there (part 1)


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 20, 2009)

There were some stunning animals there (part 2)


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 20, 2009)

There were some stunning animals there (part 3)


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 20, 2009)

There were some stunning animals there (part 4)


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 20, 2009)

There were some stunning animals there (part 5)


----------



## Kris (Apr 20, 2009)

ian_davo said:


> I think is it truly worth the effort that we all went through to display our animals - we like a couple of others had to travel 4-6 hours before we could even start to set our displays up - unlike those who live locally.
> If we want to promote the "hobby" then a little bit of effort once a year ( or a lot of efftort on the part of those doing the organising ) it is well worth it.
> If you use plastic tubs like we did, then depending on what you have to display, you can reuse them again next year.
> 
> ...




Well said. It is because of people like you that this expo will grow from year to year.
Thanks for being a part of it.
Kris.


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 20, 2009)

if anyone is interested, i'm very slowly getting photos from the expo uploaded into my albums... I just can't be bothered trying to post them all in the thread. 

If any of the lovely little critters are yours, and I haven't put your name there, it's cuz I've no idea who had what!! So just comment on the pic or send me a message. 
If you want copies of the pics I can send you hi res too! 

:-D


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 20, 2009)

*nice work*

Hey Fuscus nice shots,i like the Photos of my female woma.how would i get a copy?

Regards

Deka





Fuscus said:


> There were some stunning animals there (part 1)


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 20, 2009)

Deka69 said:


> Hey Fuscus nice shots,i like the Photos of my female woma.how would i get a copy?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deka


 Gotta agree Deka, that is a nice shot, even got one of my Bearded baby, so cute.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 20, 2009)

Deka69 said:


> Hey Fuscus nice shots,i like the Photos of my female woma.how would i get a copy?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deka





TRIMACO said:


> Gotta agree Deka, that is a nice shot, even got one of my Bearded baby, so cute.



PMs sent - I've had computer trouble and have over 600 photos of my trip ( not all are expo and/or herps) so please be patient


----------



## book (Apr 20, 2009)

Great day. Last year I was a spectator but this year I bought some of my Eastern Water Skinks and a few other lizards. The photo is just finishing off the set up in the morning. Why didn't we take more photos?  Pity the adult water skink only showed a few people an eyeball and stayed under ground till I got his tank back in our house. I hope my youngsters stay as bomb proof as they where on the day. 
Well worth the trip and Gladstone is a nice place to visit. Long day and I'm not much of a morning person but I really enjoyed showing people my lizards and taking to other reptile enthusiasts at the Expo and at the Queens for dinner. Will certainly do this again.


----------



## Kris (Apr 20, 2009)

G'day Book,

I had a bit of a chat to you there, the skinks you had were great. I've never really been a fan of them before but after talking to you about them, you may get a call from me down the track.

Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone involved. It was a great day and Scales & Tails Australia will definitely be back again next year to offer our support. 

Looks like I missed out on even more fun on Saturday night. DARN!!!!!!! 

Cheers
Joy


----------



## nigmax (Apr 21, 2009)

Had a great weekend thanks guys, also just wanted to thank everyone that gave my wife and i a hand to setup seeing as though i was useless haha. Will most definately be back next year with a bigger and better setup and i hope i can actually walk around and have a look next time.
Cheers to everyone in Gladstone thanks for the hospitality and a special shout out to the girls from the PC.

Cheers Nick

BUTTERNUT REPTILES


----------



## geckoman1985 (Apr 21, 2009)

if any one has any good pics of my geckos can you please send me them as i did not get the chance to get any my self my e mail address

[email protected] .com


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 21, 2009)

*next year*

Nick ,
look forward to seeing you and alot more APS Members next year at the expo it would be good to have a social drink with all attending APS members next year.

PS. nice Cape York 

Regards

Deka





nigmax said:


> Had a great weekend thanks guys, also just wanted to thank everyone that gave my wife and i a hand to setup seeing as though i was useless haha. Will most definately be back next year with a bigger and better setup and i hope i can actually walk around and have a look next time.
> Cheers to everyone in Gladstone thanks for the hospitality and a special shout out to the girls from the PC.
> 
> Cheers Nick
> ...


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 21, 2009)

Snakes and nudie bars, it doesn’t get a lot better. I am glad that everyone had a great weekend
I wonder though, why there was a noted absence from the larger known breeders, e.g. Snake Ranch and Southern Cross etc?
Could it be that hosting such an event far from a major city makes it unviable for many to justify an input?
In the view of promoting this hobby further in QLD, would it not be a better idea in the future to look at the logistics of having this in Brisbane?
I am not trying to run this event down and appreciate the work and passion that the organizers put into this event, I am just interested in opinions.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there is already a group looking at holding an expo there. Bredlislave would be the person to contact with regard to that. Simon Stone from SXR was due to come down but cancelled due to last minute pressing committments, he attended last year. Snake Ranch wasn't approached as far as I know.


----------



## Kris (Apr 21, 2009)

G'day Dave,

Deka69, Slimebo and myself all work full time jobs in Gladstone, organising this one here had its own difficult moments so organising one 600km from here would be a lot more dificult. This expo was really just to promote the hobby in the local area and that is what it has done. Hopefully one day we will see one in Brisbane dedicated to reptiles that would give the hobby even more exposure. 

Having people come as far away as Brisbane, Mareeba, Cairns, Perth ,Tanunda etc etc was great. 

Kris.


----------



## GAJBlake (Apr 21, 2009)

And From ,Baree, Mount Morgan, Rockhampton , Mackay & Moranbah, 

Still the great day this year. Great job and well done to Deka69, Slimebo, Kris and everyone else that we donot know about whom made this a great day out for all. 

Even the two wildlife rangers that were walking a round had a good day (Karen & Lisa).

also good to Dr Greg Muir & family from Rockhampton's Alma street Vet clinic turn up to a little bow-pee.


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 21, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Snakes and nudie bars, it doesn’t get a lot better. I am glad that everyone had a great weekend
> I wonder though, why there was a noted absence from the larger known breeders, e.g. Snake Ranch and Southern Cross etc?
> Could it be that hosting such an event far from a major city makes it unviable for many to justify an input?
> In the view of promoting this hobby further in QLD, would it not be a better idea in the future to look at the logistics of having this in Brisbane?
> I am not trying to run this event down and appreciate the work and passion that the organizers put into this event, I am just interested in opinions.


 
Considering that this event is put together by people living in Gladstone I acn only assume that it would be a bigger pain in the butt for them to organise things 600km away... Considering that this was the second year running of the expo the question I would want to ask is what is the herp community of Brisbane doing? If people want a expo in Brisbane put one on! 
Maybe the absence of the big breeders is due to the fact they can't sell animals or products at the event? (stupid QLD law) Which sort of makes any appearance at a Qld expo unviable for big time breeders.... (Just my opinions)


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 21, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Snakes and nudie bars, it doesn’t get a lot better. I am glad that everyone had a great weekend
> I wonder though, why there was a noted absence from the larger known breeders, e.g. Snake Ranch and Southern Cross etc?
> Could it be that hosting such an event far from a major city makes it unviable for many to justify an input?
> In the view of promoting this hobby further in QLD, would it not be a better idea in the future to look at the logistics of having this in Brisbane?
> I am not trying to run this event down and appreciate the work and passion that the organizers put into this event, I am just interested in opinions.



as said earlier, Simon Stone had another commitment to attend to and Snake ranch wasn't approached because its in NSW and reptiles can't be brought interstate to the expo and seeing as no advertising is allowed it would be pointless for them to come up.we have put out the offer to local QLD breeders to come along and show off their animals and plenty have turned up and done very well out of it just by giving out buisness cards.i know i've done very well out of it and have even had a few genuine enquiries for baby albinos come breeding time(if they do the job) and also had about 200 of my buisness cards taken.
as of having it in Brisbane,it causes enough stress of organising something of this size in our home town of Gladstone,let along trying to do it in Brisbane.we'll leave that to someone else to do, but they will have our full support if someone wants to organise one.
i think because of the strict no selling laws it seems to send out the message that it wouldn't be worth going to,as i've heard many say on this forum,but i'm pretty sure the majority enjoyed it.
cheers
simon


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 21, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Considering that this event is put together by people living in Gladstone I acn only assume that it would be a bigger pain in the butt for them to organise things 600km away... Considering that this was the second year running of the expo the question I would want to ask is what is the herp community of Brisbane doing? If people want a expo in Brisbane put one on!
> Maybe the absence of the big breeders is due to the fact they can't sell animals or products at the event? (stupid QLD law) Which sort of makes any appearance at a Qld expo unviable for big time breeders.... (Just my opinions)[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thats a good point Ivonavich, changing the location to Brisbane is not going to allow the breeders to sell because the law is QLD wide. If Brisbane was to hold a seprate reptile expo I would travel the 6 hours to see it so it isn't to much to ask people to travel to the great town of Gladstone where we have these great people willing to put in the effort to run the expo. A hobby as great as herping is worth the travel.


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 21, 2009)

slimebo said:


> .......i think because of the strict no selling laws it seems to send out the message that it wouldn't be worth going to,as i've heard many say on this forum,but i'm pretty sure the majority enjoyed it.
> cheers
> simon


 I agree, we went and had a blast and the fact the we could buy or sell did't bother us we made contacts and may use them in the future so nothing was lost. The way I see it we educated alot of people about our great hobby and met alot of really great like minded people that we wouldn't have without the expo.


----------



## innocent (Apr 21, 2009)

wow looks like everyone had a really great time.. Thanks for sharing your pic's with us..


----------



## Kris (Apr 22, 2009)

A lot of people are mentioning the "can't sell animals" here. This expo was never meant to be a swap meet or anything like that. I really hope that law never changes after some of the stories that have gotten back to us about other expos where sellers have turner pretty hostile towards each other(friendships ruined), trying to out sell each other and a few other things, and if it does I hope the organisers don't follow the trend and sell here. That also encourages people to carry snakes around and throws quarantining out the window. How many people picked up mites(if that's all that got spread I'd be surprised) amongst other things? 

The only thing that I was dissapointed about was looking at people handling snakes at one display, then moving onto the next one doing the same with another collection. Sure you can use alcohol wiped on your hands(few did though) and say that is good enough, but people have animals climbing all over them, not just their hands. This could end up very messy if some grub knew they had some disease in their collection yet came along just so they could make some quick $$$$ out of our expo.


Last year after the expo I managed to move all of my remaining hatchies just from handing out buisness cards and got a lot of people wanting animals down the track after seing some of my breeders. So selling at the expo isn't really that important, that is what Herptrader and RDU are for.

On a positive note, all the people that got in the pit to give talks about their animals that was great. Gabrielle Latta gave a great talk about the endangered Mary River Turtle(shame the headset mic died), Luke Allen from Venom Supplies- was good to let the public know what you blokes do there, Deka69s' talk on keeping Pythons as pets was very informative to both beginners and experienced keepers alike and The Croc boys from Koorana showing off their 5 foot Big Toothed Gecko was entertaining.Thanks to all you for that.

Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## method (Apr 22, 2009)

Well said Kris, personally I thought it was a great day with a great turnout. Vixen and myself had no problems setting up and literally took us 10 minutes, can definatley count on seeing us again next expo  Was good to meet those who came up and said hi aswell, only slightly less weirder online then in person  Top show by the way Kris, you had some stunning vens in the pit show, was drooling over that spotted black.

Vix or myself will post a few pics this arvo once we've done a bit of resizing


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes i agree with you kris. The only thing that i was a bit suss on was the amount of handling of some of the pythons there. You have to be keen to let anyone and every one handle your snakes in this day and age with all the nasties out there. Other than that it was a good expo and well set up to educate the public which was what it was all about. Well done guys.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeh, I had a few people asking to handle them, a simple 'oh sorry they're a bit upset today and I don't want you to get bitten' done the trick. :lol:


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 22, 2009)

the exhibitors are under no obligation to get their reps out to let people handle them. there are plenty of nasties out there but there is also alot of paranoia out there as well. but thankfully most keepers who are proud of their collection look after them properly and keep them disease free.part of the joy of owning reptiles is handling them and it would be a shame to not give non herp owners the opportunity to hold one.
if any issues did arise from handling at our expo (,and this is something us organisers will discuss)we would probably take the step of only having one exhibitor being allowed to have their animals handled with the public.
cheers
simon


----------



## gozz (Apr 22, 2009)

It was a great expo the only thing i saw bad was the give away sheds, then you would see people eating a sausage in one hand and in the other was a selminella shed skin lol


----------



## aliveandkicking (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a bloody top weekend too. It was good to finally get to meet some of you lot


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> I had a bloody top weekend too. It was good to finally get to meet some of you lot



Oh yeah....you were that guy! With the face? Old mate!


----------



## Vixen (Apr 22, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Oh yeah....you were that guy! With the face? Old mate!


 
Lol :lol:


----------



## aliveandkicking (Apr 22, 2009)

The one in the hat.


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 22, 2009)

but I was wearing a hat too....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2009)

Well now I'm confused....were you both taking turns wearing it? You now that's how lice spread kiddies!


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 22, 2009)

quote Simon : . there are plenty of nasties out there but there is also alot of paranoia out there as well. 

Simon, no disrespect intended, but there are a lot more cases of OPMV & OPMV like diseases out there than people realise, talk to a few different Vets who regulary deal with reptiles ! MITES are easily spead, it doesn't matter if someone swabs down their hands, mites could be on their clothing and are easily transfered onto animals. Don't get me wrong, hands on is the best way to attract people to a reptile, but in this day and age it is asking for trouble. (just my opinion)
cheers HK.


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 22, 2009)

It would appear that a few people are upset regarding the handling of snakes on the day of the expo. I have been to zoo, personal residences and last years expo and had my photo taken handled many reptiles at all these places with out issues, in fact most people are happy to share there joy for their collection. I understand and agree that there are concerns regarding quarantine and the safety for the animals. What I don’t understand is that at no point did these people that are now SO worried about the situation, ever approach the reptile owners at the expo but instead choose to voice there concerns on a public form after the event. If there were issues they should have been address there and then. Did these issues come up after last years expo because I held my fair share of reptiles there and the conditions were just the same as this year?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 22, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> but I was wearing a hat too....


I had my skin hat on


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> I had my skin hat on



At least you weren't going to get lice :lol:


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 22, 2009)

Trimaco, if that comment is aimed at me, well for starter's i wasn't there. I live in north Queensland. i have friends who are vets and i hear of OPMV like cases regulary. I for one do not want to see anyone or their animals suffer. read my post again, like i said - hands on is definately the way to attract people to an animal but it is also the way to invite trouble.... the more people who become aware of the danger's, the less likely the spread of infectious diseases & heart ache. please note : I am not trying to offend anyone, just trying to make people more vigilant
cheers HK.


----------



## weedyau (Apr 22, 2009)

Thumbs up to all involved in putting on the expo. 
Double thumbs up to exhibitors 1-4 for coping with excited children coming through the entry. Perhaps a big python being handled at the hall entry might calm things inside?
My trip from Toowoomba was well worth it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 22, 2009)

*RE: Handling of animals*

WE only let a few people handle a small percentage of our animals - probably 3-4 animals tops and probably only 10-12 people. Some of the kids (and the occasional adult ) did not like that fact that we were not letting people handle our animals much, but as Simon said it was our choice and we decided to only let a select few handle them .
I feel that there has to be some hands on contact as these events - but as the animals can be unpredictable and hygene has turned out to be an issue - limiting it seems to be the only option. 
I would have loved for more people to handle some of our animals ( as we love to show them off ) - but for the above reasons we decided keep it to a minimum.
Next year we will also only let a select few handle them as well


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2009)

Glad to hear you enjoyed the day Weedyau, and that you felt it as worth the drive. Hope to see you there next year!

Cheers,

Kersten


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry Herpkeeper, not aimed at you, I do understand the the issues that people are concerned about I just wish they had of addressed it face to face instead of on the public forum.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree its best to not handle the animals for risk of transferring mites/other diseases, but as said it is good for the public and I understand that too.

Its just hard though as even if you dont allow them to handle your animals, the ones who already have been holding other animals still come over and are touching your table / displays. Washing hands is not guaranteed to help, and I didnt see one person washing their hands anyway. Although I had F10 wipes going over our table every now and then.

Anywho here's some of our photos from the day, looking forward to next year!


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 22, 2009)

nice pics Keyana, beautiful animals, but gee those Ackies look like they could do with a feed LOL


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 22, 2009)

damn that boy is good with a camera....


----------



## Vixen (Apr 22, 2009)

Eh those are photos are nothing compared to what he can normally do, was actually quite rushed taking them. :lol:


----------



## method (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 23, 2009)

great photos method. might have to chase up a few of those albino photos.the monitor photos are crackers as well.
cheers
simon


----------



## Ishah (Apr 23, 2009)

Did anyone get pics of the exhibitors and/at their stalls/tables? I took a few at the start of the day of the pit, and they all turned out crap no matter what setting I had my camera set to, so just gave up on taking anymore pics for the rest of the day sadly...


----------



## Kersten (Apr 23, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Did anyone get pics of the exhibitors


I sure as hell hope not, I ducked those cameras like Lester Ellis dodging a punch.....oh bugger, bad analogy....


----------



## hazza195 (Sep 26, 2011)

*reptile expo question*

Hello when and where is the QLD reptile expo and can you by reptiles there.


----------



## Varanidae (Sep 26, 2011)

The Expo should probably be at the end of July again and I think you may be able to buy reptiles at the next one but not positive about it yet.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Sep 26, 2011)

hazza195 said:


> Hello when and where is the QLD reptile expo and can you by reptiles there.



The one that's referred to in this post is actually the one that's usually held in Gladstone in April each year. I believe it wasn't held this year because of the Qld floods. There are two other Expos/Festivals in Qld. One is the one on the Gold Coast usually around July and the other is our Reptile Festival held in Ipswich in November each year. This year it will be November 12th. For the first time ever in Qld, reptiles will be able to be sold at our Festival, but only if they are what's available on a Qld Commercial license.
cheers
Joy


----------

